# من هو يسوع المسيح بالنسبة لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2011)

هذا السؤال مرشح دوما للطرح في وجه اناس كثيرين سواء كانوا مسيحيين أم لا
والاجابة على هذا السؤال كانت تختلف باختلاف الشخص الذي يطرح عليه هذا السؤال
فمن هو يسوع المسيح بالنسبة اليك
المسيح بالنسبة الي أشياء كثيرة، هو الذي يحملني على بساط من المحبة، وهو الذي افتقده في كل شيء بحياتي ابتداء من نفسي،
المسيح هو شعاري وهو الذي يفرض صورته علي، أحيا به، أحبه ولا أبقيه، أرجوه ولا يستجيب، أعاتبه لكني أرفض أن تقال عنه أي كلمة سوء، لا أستطيع أن أحدد بالضبط من هو بالنسبة لي ، فهو أشبه بشيء لا أقوى على السير بدونه وكثيرا ما لا أشعر أنه هنا في مكان ما.
هو نوري وطريقي وملجئى .إذا مشيت في طريقه وهو طريق النور سوف توصل الى ملجأ الحياة الأبديه.
المسيح بالنسبة لى هو هذه الروح الساكنة فى داخلى المهتم دائما بخلاصى فهو يعيد بنائى وتشكيلى ليعدنى للخلاص وهوالنور الذى يضئ فهمى فيجعلنى افهم واعى ما هو فوق ادراكى وافهم قصده من كل ما يحدث حولى
هو مثلى الاعلى الذى به اقتدى - فعندما يستفزنى احدهم اقول لنفسى هذا لا يقارن بالاستفزاز الرهيب الذى تعرض له المسيح -وهو القدوس- واحتمله على الصليب​ 
هومعلمى الاول والاخير ـ وبانحنائه لغسل الارجل علمنى ان مفتاح الفرح - السلام - الكمال- وملكوت الله هو انكار الذات فاعطانى المثل ويساعدنى الآن لكى ابلغ هذا الكمال​ 
عندما خطرت على بالى يوما فكرة ان المسيح قد يكون اسطورة او شخصية غير حقيقية او انسان عادى تملكنى حزن واكتئاب وقلق لا استطيع وصفه ـ فقررت منذ ذلك الحين ان اختار ان
اؤمن به بكل قلبى وفكرى - فهل هناك عاقل فى هذه الدنيا يتخلى ببساطة هكذا عن مصدر فرحه ـ سلامه ورجائه؟؟؟؟؟
ليس لدي تعريف أو وصف محدد ليسوع المسيح. بصراحة هذة ليست المرة الأولة التي أحاول
ان أعطي المسيح هوية في ذهني ولكن حتى الان لم اوفق ولا اضن بانني سافعل يوما ً.
أنا لم اتعرف على المسيح من خلال الانجيل إلا مؤخرا ً ولكن تعرفت الية عن طريق جبران خليل جبران أولا ً ثم مخائيل نعيمة و بعد ذلك عبر كاتب يوناني و هو نيكوس كازنتزاكيس وغيرهم مثل ليو تولستوي. صراحتا ً عندما بدات بمطالعة الانجيل لم يكن لدي نفس الحماسة التي كانت لدى قراتي للروايات التي تتحدث عن المسيح.
اما عن موقفي الان من المسيح فانا لا انظر الية كالاة وهذا لانني اجد صعوبة في الايمان ....مع العلم اذا كان اللة موجود فاضن بانة ليس هناك افضل من المسيح ليكون اللة.
لا اعاتبة ولا اطالبة ولكن هناك حب وعشق لة في قلبي فهو القدوة و المثال الصالح،هو العطاء و المحبة.
هو الانسان الكامل....
لا يهمني اذا كانت قصة المسيح وهم او خرافة او اسطورة خيالية ،يكفيني انها جيدة كي اؤمن بها فكيف اذا كانت مثالية.
يسوعُ المسيح هو صورة الإنسان الحقيقيّة.
وعلى مثاله فقط يُمكن للإنسان أن يحقق كماله وذاته وألوهيّته.
فالمسيح هو السامريّ الصالح ، والأب في الابن الضال .
يسوع هو القدوة وهو الشخص الوحيد الذي نشر السلام والمحبة على الأرض
وهو الشخص الذي أتمنى أن أكون بجانبه دوماً لكى أعرف السبيل​ 
و فى النهاية من هو يسوع المسيح بالنسبة لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2011)

لا يهمني اذا كانت قصة المسيح وهم او خرافة او اسطورة خيالية ،يكفيني انها جيدة كي اؤمن بها فكيف اذا كانت مثالية.
يسوعُ المسيح هو صورة الإنسان الحقيقيّة.
وعلى مثاله فقط يُمكن للإنسان أن يحقق كماله وذاته وألوهيّته.
فالمسيح هو السامريّ الصالح ، والأب في الابن الضال .
يسوع هو القدوة وهو الشخص الوحيد الذي نشر السلام والمحبة على الأرض
وهو الشخص الذي أتمنى أن أكون بجانبه دوماً لكى أعرف السبيل


موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## soso a (19 يونيو 2011)

> و فى النهاية من هو يسوع المسيح بالنسبة لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​




هو الهى الحبيب الحنون الذى يعطينى التعزيه والفرح والسلام فى اى وقت نطلبه 
هو المحبه التى بلا حدود 
العطاء الذى بلا حدود 
والتضحيه واليذل حتى النهايه 
الوحيد الذى لا يريد الا محبيتى فقط محبيتى فقط لا يريد شئ اخر 
لا يريد كرامه ولا كبرياء فقد وهو ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ذل وهان من اجلى انا 
فهل يجد شخص احد يحبه بهذا القدر ويتركه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
=================================​

ميرسى حبيبتى لموضوعك الجميل 
الرب يباركك ​ 

[YOUTUBE]PX7-eQm3lTM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------

